# Fuji Love



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Another Fuji fan here, for the past couple of weeks i've been playing with my new toy.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Great shots. Love the beagle..She's a sweetie! Just look at those big brown eyes....


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Brilliant pictures, love the dog :kewlpics:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Mike, those pictures are just stunning, especially the damsel/dragon flies. :yes:


----------



## vokeyuk (Apr 19, 2010)

The dragonflys are good but I think the dogs face is excellent, love his/her expression


----------

